
Linux Training Course by the Linux Foundation - Charles__L
https://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-courses/find-linux-training-courses
======
opendomain
$2400 for a 1 week virtual course on Linux?!! I always wanted to sharpen my
skills - are there any other courses that are more open source?

